# installing hydraulic cam followers (lifters) oil or no oil?



## cillyrabbit (Sep 27, 2006)

Hello all, I am trying to complete a motor build and put it in the car. I was wanting to know if i needed to give hydro lifters an oil bath or if it was not neccesary? I had trouble turning my cam by hand and noticed a little stiffness in the travel of the lifters. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## [Oo=MK2=oO]macelius (Feb 1, 2006)

bentley says to 'lubricate cam follower's contact surfaces before installing', I soaked mine upside-down submerged in oil and picked them right out of that container for installation.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

don't soak them in oil before installation. This can cause them to 'self adjust' to high (possibly causing piston/valve contact), if you just install them and start the motor. Best way is as the directions say, oil the contact surfaces. To 'pre-load' them, use a oil-pump drill adapter like this:
http://techtonicstuning.com/sh...9.100
to bring up some oil pressure before you fire it up for the first time.


----------



## brandnewbeginning (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: installing hydraulic cam followers (lifters) oil or no oil? (cillyrabbit)*

The Haynes repair manual for the golf, jetta and cabrio 99-2002...
"Apply clean engine oil onto the sides of the hydraulic lifters, and install them into position in their bores in the cylinder head. Push them down untill they contact the valves, then lubricate the camshaft lobe contact surface"
.. then at the end of the installation
"CAUTION: If new lifters were used, wait at least 30 minutes before starting the vehicle to allow the lifters to bleed down. Failure to do so will result in serious engine damage."


----------

